# changer icones mac avec candybar



## Sanghaa (26 Décembre 2008)

bonjour

Je souhaiterai changer la totalite de mes icones sous mac donc je me suis pas mal renseigne sur ce forum ainsi que sur google je me suis pris candybar j'ai compris le system des icontenair mais en fait je souhaiterai mettre les icones gant par matatahan donc je me suis procurer un icontenair gant mais la totalite des icones ne sont pas remplace il faudrait que j'en remplace quelques uns manuellement le probleme c'est qu'ils ne s'affichent pas dans le doc cela me met juste une icones avec une feuille de papier avec marqué png est ce que ca a un rapport avec le fait que j'ai un imac 24 pouces ou alors y a t-il une resolution minimal 256 ? 512 ? ou plus j'ai fais une recherche sur le forum mais je ne trouve pas la reponse a ma question 

merci d'avance 

sanghaa


----------



## zep3 (27 Décembre 2008)

Quelques fois, il faut redemarrer le mac pour qu'il comprend que les icones on été changés, surtout sur le dock.

Apres tu peux mettre des icones de petit taille sur leopard, il y as pas de problème mais il est recommandé de mettre en 512px pour une question de qualité.

Pour Gant il y a plusieurs versions, quel version veut tu utiliser: http://mattahan.deviantart.com/gallery/#Icons


----------



## Sanghaa (31 Décembre 2008)

en fait j'ai reussi a changer les icones en les convertissant tout simplement en icns 

le probleme que j'ai maintenant c'est que je n'ai pas acces a toutes les applications par exemple je n'ai pas acces a l'icone word pourtant il et bien dans le dossier application ( dans le sous dossier microsoft office 2004) j'ai bien essaye de le reinstaller ou de sortir l'icone de son sous dossier pour le mettre directement dans le dossier application mais apres word ne marche plus

j'ai le meme probleme avec ibank l'icone ne s'affiche pas non plus 

peut on chercher les applications manuellement ou y a t il un moyen de faire apparaitre l'icone du programme dans candybar ?? car en fait apres je voudrais faire un icontenair pour le partager donc je voudrais eviter de les mettre manuellement sans candybar

une question toute bete, peut t on mettre candybar en francais ??

merci de vos reponse 

amicalement 
sanghaa


----------



## zep3 (31 Décembre 2008)

Candybar n'est pas en français mais je ne vois pas l'utilité vu sa simplicité d'utilisation 

Pour remettre les icones de tes applications par defaut, tu clique sur le bouton Restore Icons qui permet de remettre les icones par defaut.

Pour tes applications qui ne s'affiche pas dans les programmes de candybar, je sais pas, normalement il recherche tous les programmes qui ont été installer.

Tu la bien ouvert microsoft office ?


----------



## Sanghaa (31 Décembre 2008)

merci zep a croire qu'il n'y a que toi sur le forum mais ca ne resoud pas mon probleme si quelqu'un a une idée


----------



## zep3 (2 Janvier 2009)

Bonne chance, essaye de reinstaller candybar en dernier recours sans supprimer la base de données de tes icones.


----------



## Tekta (17 Avril 2009)

Salut à tous!

Je post ici car je ne voulais pas ouvrir un nouveau fil juste pour a petite question!

En fait j'a chercher Candybar sur internet, et je suis tombé sur ça : http://www.commentcamarche.net/telecharger/candybar-34055703-avis-opinions.php3

Il y a marqué à droite dans les caractéristiques du logiciel, qu'il est gratuit (freeware), or je sais qu'il est payant! 29$ si je ne me trompe pas!
Quelqu'un pourrait il m'expliquer si c'est un partage illégal ou si c'est bien gratuit! Parce que là ça m'embouche un coin :rateau:

Ou alors c'est un demo... mais alors c'est pas écrit, ou je ne l'ai pas vu ...


----------



## Gor0n (17 Avril 2009)

C'est une démo, tu es limité à je ne sais plus combien d'icônes, après tu ne peux plus en ajouter.


----------



## Tekta (17 Avril 2009)

Dacc merci 

Je crois que je vais sauvegarder toutes les icônes une après l'autre alors, et toutes les changer à la main! Ou trouver une sauvegarde intégrale déjà faite sur google


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2009)

Tekta a dit:


> Salut à tous!
> 
> Je post ici car je ne voulais pas ouvrir un nouveau fil juste pour a petite question!
> 
> ...



Tu peux toujours utiliser LiteIcon qui est lui bien gratuit.


----------



## Tekta (17 Avril 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Tu peux toujours utiliser LiteIcon qui est lui bien gratuit.



Certes, j'avais déjà entendu parlé de lui dans un autre fil sur Macge, je l'ai testé, mais il ne me convient pas trop, impossible de change les icônes des applications avec!


----------



## Fìx (17 Avril 2009)

Tekta a dit:


> Certes, j'avais déjà entendu parlé de lui dans un autre fil sur Macge, je l'ai testé, mais il ne me convient pas trop, impossible de change les icônes des applications avec!



Bah pour les applis c'est pas trop un problème.... un "pomme+i" sur le fichier qui porte l'icône que tu veux appliquer à ton appli, un "pomme+c" sur l'icône en haut à gauche de la fenêtre d'information.... un "pomme+i" sur l'application de ton choix, un "pomme+v" sur l'icône en haut à gauche de la fenêtre d'information... et le tour est joué!^^

Un chouilla plus long mais tout aussi efficace!^^


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2009)

Ou remplacer le .icns dans les Resources par un de ton choix  (faire une sauvegarde).


----------



## Gor0n (18 Avril 2009)

Tu peux aller faire un tour ici aussi.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2009)

On a un tuto sur le forum, pas trop de spam s'il te plaît .


----------



## Gor0n (18 Avril 2009)

Ah j'avais pas vu :rateau:, je sais je suis aveugle.
Message édité.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2009)

pour pas rouvrir un fil je pose ici ma question combien de temps peu ton utiliser la 
(Version d'essai) de candyBar Téléchargement Gratuit (Version d'essai)
merci .


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2009)

14 jours mais tu peux utiliser LiteIcon qui est gratuit.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> 14 jours mais tu peux utiliser LiteIcon qui est gratuit.



merci l'ami 

---------- Post added at 10h46 ---------- Previous post was at 10h44 ----------

par contre avec liteicon on peux pas changer les dock ???


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2009)

Non désolé, il faudra le changer à la main  (ou acheter CandyBar qui reste la référence).


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2009)

et comment changer l'icone de la pile de téléchargement ?? j'y arrive pas quelle icones

 il faut remplacer   ?? dans LiteIcon ou candybar ,les icones de remplacement je les est je s'est pas ou les placer merci ;-)

et la fonction de la pile reste elle fonctionnel


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2009)

Stacks In Da Place.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2009)

un grand merci a toi -C0rentin -pour ton aide j'ai pus me faire un joli dock -


----------



## ximguinard (8 Mars 2010)

bonjour j'aimerais comprendre une chose ... pourquoi je n'arrive plus a metre d'image dans candybar ? sa m'ajoute un dossier mais aucune icone dedan :s pouvez vous m'aider plizz


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2010)

Peut-être faut-il ouvrir le dossier contenant les icônes


----------



## ximguinard (9 Mars 2010)

Non j'ai tout testé mettre les icone dans un dossier ou meme les foutre dans un dossier deja présent dans candybar mais rien ne marche sauf avec certain pack mais en ce moment sa ne marche plus dutout :s


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2010)

Ce sont bien des icônes au format compatible Mac OS X au moins ?


----------



## ximguinard (13 Mars 2010)

Cest a dire ? jai tout essayé


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2010)

Ben quelles sont ces icônes ?


----------



## ximguinard (15 Mars 2010)

et Bien des pack d'icone sur deviantart ou sur iconpaper et je ne parvient pas a les mettre dans candybar


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2010)

Décompresser le fichier et tu obtiens un .icontainer ou bien un dossier avec des icns ou bien déjà des icônes ?


----------



## ximguinard (18 Mars 2010)

ca dépent j'ai eu les trois solution mais a chaque fois c'est pareil :s sa pourrait etre due au fait qu'il soit cracké ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2010)

Bim bam.


----------



## ximguinard (21 Mars 2010)

bim bam ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2010)

On ne parle pas piratage ici.


----------



## ximguinard (22 Mars 2010)

Ah pardon


----------

